# What scale?, what track?, Need opinions!



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll try to make a long story short...
Me and a friend want to buy a track....we know nothing about slot cars.
We have seen HO run and didnt care for it much...the cars seem to go real fast..a blur...no slowing down for corners, just full throttle the whole race. (dispel this myth if you like).
I like the 1/32 cars, more detail, you have to slow WAY down for turns.
So were leaning twords 1/32

We have only $250 to spend on a track... (for now)
(we will each buy an inexpensive car on our own to start with)
I have a basement area that is 15ft x 8ft to place the track.
We know of one friend that may join us later for racing.
What track? Scalectrix?
is my area too small for a 1/32 scale track?
is there a track that $250 can buy? (new or maybe used on eBay?)

I need any and all opinions and suggestions.

Thanks for your time.

Jerrit


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know anything about 1/32.... but based on your track budget, I think HO is the way to go. I'm guessing the 15' x 8' is your space for the track, and you have more space for people to stand and race, and reslot cars. If not, then definetly HO.

I think I spent about $400 on just the HO Tomy track for my layout, which sits on (2) 4x8 tables. I think 1/32 track is going to run 1.5 times that amount at minimum. I spent hundreds more on the table construction, controllers, wire, etc, and not to create some 'competition' level track, but just to elevate it a bit more from a toy track to a hobby track.

And you can get HO cars that run at less the break-neck speed, and require more throttle control to keep them inslot, without sacrificing any fun.

My thoughts.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Jerrit,

1/32 Artin track is very good, and reasonably priced. The cars are not as detailed as some other brands, but they are dependable and fun to run. The following link shows both a four lane oval set as well as a four lane figure eight. Just thought this might give you some additional information to think about.

http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/dt1173


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> We have seen HO run and didnt care for it much...the cars seem to go real fast..a blur...no slowing down for corners, just full throttle the whole race. (dispel this myth if you like


Consider your myth dispelled. If you had seriously researched how HO enthusiasts are engaged in the hobby, especially on the size of HO track you would be able to fit in a 15x8 ft space, and if you had spent some time behind the trigger of anything from a old TJet to a modern inline magnet car on such a track, then you would understand how far off the mark your statement really is. Unlike many forms of entertainment these days, slot cars are a hands-on and participatory form of entertainment. You have jump in and do it, not just watch it, not just look at someone else doing it, not just read about it online, but get your fingers oily and get your hands and head wrapped around the truly rewarding things like building and buying cool looking cars and racing with your friends and family. 

The reason why there are multiple scales in slot car racing is no different than the reasons why there are multiple scales in model railroading. They serve different needs. It's not like you have to trash one scale if you prefer, or can better accommodate, the others. I think that the majority of die hard slot car fans would have multiple tracks and cars in every available scale if they had the time, space, and money. I certainly would.

The scale question really comes down to what YOU want to get out of the hobby. I'm also in total awe of the beauty of the larger scales like 1:32. The looks of those cars totally rock. And yes, you'll shed real tears when they break because they are not cheap and their beauty gets beat out of them on the track. Fortunately a 15x8 foot table is not too bad for a 1:32 home track. It won't feel like you're running F1s on a go-kart track, which is often the case with anything much smaller. On the other hand, an HO setup on the same size table would give you a fairly lengthy race circuit, potentially reaching one scale mile in length. That makes for some really nice racing action. HO cars are typically less expensive than 1:32 so you can collect more of them. While some of the better HO cars approach the detail quality of the larger scales, they are typically less detailed. For serious racing, where lexan shells are the norm, all of the scales are comparable in looks, and relative performance I might add. I've seen plenty of the larger scale cars with added traction magnets and aerodynamic 1:24 wing cars that are every bit as fast and sticky as the fastest traction magnet equipped HO cars.

So it's your choice ... collecting, racing, track building, track scenery, local organized racing opportunities, what your friends are doing, what you can afford to spend, etc. Do what you want and don't be afraid to poke around a little and try some different things before you take the plunge.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I grew up on HO scale so it's my first love scale wise. I did get into racing 1/32 for a while and thoroughly enjoyed it. However, when I made my decision to build a home track, I went with HO due to size requirements (plus I still had almost every car I had ever purchased from my youth).

I find both scales very enjoyable but the cost of running HO is less than bigger scales. Take note of anyone else in your area that run slot cars or any commercial tracks and what scale they cater to. You will have more fun in the hobby if you have others around to share in your enjoyment.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Definitely Go HO.......*

As mentioned before, you're better off going with HO track/cars.....It takes up less space, and the cars are less expensive. I see you didn't like the warp-speed magnet cars of today.......No problem there. You can still find vintage Aurora tjets or Aurora Afx cars at a nice price, especially if you can attend one of the slotcar shows mentioned in the events section of this BB. And the AW/JL cars are close fascimilies of the vintage cars just mentioned. They are excellent scale-speed cars that don't do Warp Factor 5, so keeping up with them on the track won't give you a neck sprain.

Check out http://www.autoworldslotcars.com to see some of the cars.

As far as track, get the Tomy 4-lane Super International set. It comes with 4 G+ cars you can sell to recoup some money, and use that for more track pieces or cars.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

jph49 said:


> Jerrit,
> 
> 1/32 Artin track is very good, and reasonably priced. The cars are not as detailed as some other brands, but they are dependable and fun to run. The following link shows both a four lane oval set as well as a four lane figure eight. Just thought this might give you some additional information to think about.
> 
> http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/dt1173


Thanks jph49, this looks exactly like what im looking for.
I already have a Pyramid PA-14KX power supply (13.8v 14Amps)
I would likely buy a some Parma controllers
I have a spare PC to use so im wondering what an inexpensive lap counting setup would be.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

dlw said:


> As mentioned before, you're better off going with HO track/cars.....It takes up less space, and the cars are less expensive. I see you didn't like the warp-speed magnet cars of today.......No problem there. You can still find vintage Aurora tjets or Aurora Afx cars at a nice price, especially if you can attend one of the slotcar shows mentioned in the events section of this BB. And the AW/JL cars are close fascimilies of the vintage cars just mentioned. They are excellent scale-speed cars that don't do Warp Factor 5, so keeping up with them on the track won't give you a neck sprain.
> 
> Check out http://www.autoworldslotcars.com to see some of the cars.
> 
> As far as track, get the Tomy 4-lane Super International set. It comes with 4 G+ cars you can sell to recoup some money, and use that for more track pieces or cars.


I have plenty of room, the cost of the cars is not a concern...just getting something driveable for the $250 I have to start with is the only concern...jph49 has solved that with the Artin 4-lane set.
I wont really be "collecting" cars...I'll just have a few favorites around to drive....my livery will mostly be Ferrari's.
I will buy the Artin figure 8 track and add a few straight sections to make it longer...add a lap timing setup of some sort and mostly be done. (famous last words)


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

jerrit1 said:


> I have plenty of room, the cost of the cars is not a concern...just getting something driveable for the $250 I have to start with is the only concern...jph49 has solved that with the Artin 4-lane set.
> I wont really be "collecting" cars...I'll just have a few favorites around to drive....my livery will mostly be Ferrari's.
> I will buy the Artin figure 8 track and add a few straight sections to make it longer...add a lap timing setup of some sort and mostly be done. (famous last words)


"Famous last words" is right. You might think now that you won't be "collecting" cars. But wait until you acquire a few and your track is up and running. Then, when you come across more cars, the thoughts like "I wonder how "this" car performs compared to "that" one?" will start, and before you know it, you just might be eating those words. 

This hobby is good, clean fun, but without any doubt, is also addictive :hat:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

jerrit1 said:


> I would likely buy a some Parma controllers
> I have a spare PC to use so im wondering what an inexpensive lap counting setup would be.


Check out Tom Hiester at http://www.xp77.com/hiester/ for Parma controllers. He had some great prices when I bought mine (plus replacement resistors).

I don't have anything to compare it to but I went with Greg Braun's timing software at hoslotcarracing.com and have been very satisfied with it. It's free and will work for larger scales as well.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dude, this fits on 8' x 16'










HO is the most bang for the least space.

My $.05 worth (adjusted for inflation).

'doba


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Geez 'Doba, I luv yer track! 

Really nice lines, very clean, just beautiful! It must be a joy to run on.

A really great angle on this pic...thanks!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Geez 'Doba, I luv yer track!
> 
> Really nice lines, very clean, just beautiful! It must be a joy to run on.
> 
> A really great angle on this pic...thanks!


Thanks !  

'doba


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Thanks !
> 
> 'doba



ey "doba, was it not you had the scarey looking Gnome on your table when you were building it? I remeber the picture I didn't sleep for days..... :wave: :wave: :woohoo: 

Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

coach61 said:


> ey "doba, was it not you had the scarey looking Gnome on your table when you were building it? I remeber the picture I didn't sleep for days..... :wave: :wave: :woohoo:
> 
> Dave


Yeah -- that German / Irish looking dude?  

'doba


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

With everything said I have to argee with most of the points made:

1. If size is a concern then HO is your best way to go. You can get Super International sets off of the 'bay for $100, get two of them and you have capability to build a 1 mile scale course in, say, a 12' X 8' space. 

2. 1/32nd cars ARE beautiful right out of the box but are prone to damage more so than HO during racing. This is due, logically, to the weight and nature of an injected molded body car. Essentially this is a model car with a motor. But there is NOTHING that says you cannot super detail an HO car. I've done it and the results are spectacular.

3. Choices of cars are unmatchable in HO. I would say there are about 100 subjets currently available in 1/32nd scale. This takes into account variations of paint shemes of the same model. In HO if you go lexan, there are quite simple HUNDREDS of choices. If you go injection molded or resin cast and have the knowledge as to where to look you can find just about anything you'd like from early NASCAR ro current LMP subjects. But because of the layout of the HO chassis they will "lose a bit in translation" as far as scale looks are concerned. An HO cars is basically square; the wheelbase is very close to it's track.

4. Costs are not as far away from each other as some may think. New Artin DTM cars are under $20, have working lights and can handle a pretty good wack. Mid priced Carrera cars are in the $35-$40 range and are pretty much ready to run out of the box. The higher end Fly and Slot It cars are definately worth the $50 but most don't have lights. Rally cars are true AWD, something you just can't get in HO scale. There are more things in the way of aftermarket for HO that I've found, but infinate tuning isn't always a good thing. The important things such as bolt on horsepower and gearing as well as silicone tires are about the same price in both scales. 

I spent 40 years racing HO. I still race on occasion but my ability to work on the cars has made me stay with the larger scale. It's funny how eyesight and arthritus can do that but the last time I hung pick up shoes on a Tyco car it took me 10 minutes and a magnifying glass.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Ligier Runner said:


> Check out Tom Hiester at http://www.xp77.com/hiester/ for Parma controllers. He had some great prices when I bought mine (plus replacement resistors).
> 
> I don't have anything to compare it to but I went with Greg Braun's timing software at hoslotcarracing.com and have been very satisfied with it. It's free and will work for larger scales as well.


I downloaded the software, Lap Timer 2000, do I need to buy a "timming" section of track or can I mount the lite diodes anywhere?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

dlw said:


> As far as track, get the Tomy 4-lane Super International set. It comes with 4 G+ cars you can sell to recoup some money, and use that for more track pieces or cars.


I have to disagree with including selling the 4 cars as a consideration in your decision. I bought the Super International set when I created my Tuckaway track and found that everyone with few exceptions was trying to sell the same cars. I did finally sell mine for about $6 each. But I would still recommend buying the set. Lots of great track for a great price.
But I do like the "bang for the buck" of HO scale. Plus I like the variety of chassis that create different styles of racing. From T-Jets to MagnaTractions to 440x2 to Super G+ and many others, each has it's own style of driving and speed that I find to be very enjoyable.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*One bangs and clangs!*

We get together every Memorial Day and alternate HO one year and 1/32 the next.

I would like to offer the following observations:

1) Whether you select HO or 1/32 go with a four lane set up. The fun and excitement of racing 3 other racers vs. 1 cannot be under estimated.

By far, the best store bought set in HO is AFX's Super International challege.

As far as 1/32 your choices are limited and generally requires building one's own 4 lane set. In 1/32, I prefer Scalextric Sport track.

2) One thing 1/32 has over HO is that the cars really do bang and clang with each other when you race. With HO, its no big deal to wreck your car as generally these little cars can take it.

But the 1/32 are so nice and well detailed that having a wreck truly ups the stakes. Everybody cringes when two of these cars flip over the gaurdrail. Just like real racing, you really want to avoid a crash with these great looking cars! 


Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

If you go 1/32 I suggest routing a track and not buying track. I built a larger 1/32 track for under $70 and a little time. 20 foot straight is awesome as well as three lanes of racing.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

I run laptimer 2000 on 2 of my ho tracks. I bought the timer cable setup greg sells hooked it in like the instructions and never had a problem. if you look on his websight he tells how to build the ir led's. you want them at the end of a staight so there is little chance of deslotting and tripping the sensor on another lane. If you are going artin 1/32 there are several articles on www.homeracingworld.com that deal with artin. check the bullettin board on that site, they have an artin section. I have 2 ho tracks and building a 1/43 artin. !/43 cars are more toy like but the guys in 1/43 do alot of thier own customizing.


----------

